# Trommelfilter ok?



## totti01 (2. Jan. 2013)

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Trommler?
Nach meinem Empfinden ist der doch nicht verkehrt, zumal alles komplett ist
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem guten Stück?




http://www.amazon.de/dp/B008PPXAV8/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_de?ie=UTF8


----------



## CrazyFrog (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Hallo Torsten,

Finde den nicht ganz verkehrt weil komplett und Biokommer aber der empfohlene Flow von 20qm und max
25qm find ich ein bisschen mager bei 36qm volumen. Würd dann eher den nehmen wenn Bioabteilung
vorhanden ist.
http://www.bavaria-koi-shop.de/Teichfilter/Trommelfilter/Trommelfilter-BK-128.html

Gruß Andy


----------



## Nori (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Ich finde es schon Vermessen bei einem Filter für 3000,- € auch noch 6,- € Versandkosten zu verlangen.
Ansonsten würde ich einem Edelstahlgehäuse und einer Edelstahltrommelbespannung immer den Vorrang geben.

Gruß Nori


----------



## totti01 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Hallo Andy 

Diesen TF habe ich bei meinen Suchen noch garnicht gefunden..
Die Herstellerangaben hören sich prima an 
Was mich so ein bißchen stört das er aus PP ist 

Meinst Du nicht das der Flow vom Inazuma ausreicht?
Man schreibt doch immer das 2x pro Stunde Umwälzung auch noch ok sind 
Mein jetziger Flow war auch bei "nur" 16-18m3/h


----------



## totti01 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Die 6€ finde ich auch ziemlich frech!!!


----------



## CrazyFrog (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Hallo Torsten 

PP stört mich nicht, Sprick und auch andere machens ja auch so und im normalfall sind die Filter eh unter ner 
Abdeckung.
Klar reicht der Flow vom Inazuma derzeit locker bei 16-18m³/h aus.
Aber falls Du aus irgendwelchen Gründen wie zb. höherer Besatz mit Fischen bzw größere Fische, Algen usw
einmal mehr Flow haben möchtest, muss halt alles nochmal umgebaut werden.
Habe den Filter bei mir so ausgelegt, das wenn ich möchte auch 1mal pro Stunde Umwälzen kann.
Aber ist halt nur meine Meinung. Lieber die Pumpen drosseln als keine Luft nach oben wenn man´s braucht.

Gruß Andy


----------



## totti01 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Der Filter befindet sich in jedem Fall in der Filterkammer 
und somit kommt auch keine Sonne ran 
Es ist ja noch etwas Zeit bis zum Frühjahr um -die- Entscheidung zu treffen


----------



## wuugi83 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

ich hab jetzt nicht direkt erfahrungen (noch nicht) mit trommlern aber ich vertraue da voll und ganz meinem händler der preislich meiner meinung mithalten kann bei besseren werten 

denke ich werd auch mal sparen für so ein feines teil 

hier mal sein shop : http://www.mein-schoener-teich.com/pages/teich-shop/trommelfilter.php

netter kontakt gute beratung und will nicht nur einfach verkaufen


----------



## totti01 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Haste auch gesehen das die TF ohne Spülpumpe und Steuerung sind?


----------



## CrazyFrog (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Ausserdem schreibt er auch, das er in dieser Ausführung max 30m³ schafft wegen nur 2x 110er Eingang. Da sind
aber 30m³ das absolute maximum wo alles stimmen muß bei der verrohrung!
Mindestens 1x 110er mehr plus Steuerung und Spülpumpe kannste nochmal ca. 1500-2000€ rechnen.

Gruß Andy

PS: @ Torsten, möchtest Du den Beadfilter weiter benutzen oder doch auf __ HEL-X oder ähnliches umrüsten?


----------



## totti01 (2. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Der Beadfilter ist bereits mit 12er __ Hel-x gefüllt 
Das hatte ich damals so mit Herrn Sprick besprochen 
und bis dato macht er das was er soll


----------



## Joerg (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Hallo Torsten,
einen TF bestellt man normalerweise nicht bei Amazon. 
Die von Herrn Sprick sind sicher auch nicht schlecht und eine Betreuung vor Ort ist sicher ein gutes Argument es von einem Händler in der Nähe abwickeln zu lassen.

Eine Maximalumwälzung von 18m³/Stunde ist sicher nicht verkehrt aber meist sind die Herstellerangaben etwas geschönt und ich würde bei einem Neukauf dann eher eine Nummer größer nehmen.


----------



## totti01 (3. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Guten Morgen Jörg,

leider gibt es keinen Händler in und um meiner Gegend.
Jedenfalls kenne ich keinen der soetwas vertreibt.
Auch Tante Google hat nichts gefunden
Ich denke mal, da müsste ich schon nach Berlin rein fahren um einen geeigneten zu finden

Der Verkäufer bei Amazon ist auch gleichzeitig der Hersteller.
Laut Impressum mit Sitz in Augsburg.


----------



## wusi (4. Juni 2013)

*Welchen nehm ich bloß??*

Hallo Torsten!

Wie hast du dich entschieden? Hast du mittlerweile einen Trommelfilter bei dir am laufen?

Ich bin derzeit auch auf der Suche und kann mich nicht so recht für einen Hersteller entscheiden. 

Kann sonst jemand einen empfehlen??


----------



## Teichlandschaft (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Nimm doch mal Kontakt mit dem Verkäufer auf. Bei Kauf außerhalb Amazon kann man einen guten Preisnachlass rausschinden. Ich verkaufe auch dort gewerblich und die nehmen zw. 15-17,5% Provision. Da kannst du bei dem Preis locker 400,- EUR raushandeln.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## wusi (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Hey Heiko!

Also bei mir funktioniert der Amazon-Link nicht, von dem her weiß ich leider nicht welcher Händler/Verkäufer das ist. 
Aber mir geht es ja auch vorrangig um Erfahrungsberichte von Nutzern. Die meisten Hersteller sind mir denke ich bekannt.


----------



## totti01 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Trommelfilter ok?*

Tja der Anbieter hat das Angebot bei Amazon raus genommen.


----------



## totti01 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Welchen nehm ich bloß??*



wusi schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten!
> 
> Wie hast du dich entschieden? Hast du mittlerweile einen Trommelfilter bei dir am laufen?
> 
> ...



Hi Markus,

nö, leider hat sich noch nichts ergeben.
Mein US 3 macht zwar seine Arbeit, 
aber ein Trommler wird spätestens nächstes Jahr gegen diesen ersetzt


----------

